# Funking Big brave men........NOT



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the butcher i use for all of my own stuff and recently for the RR day in tewkesbury rang me this morning with extreme worry in his voice. whats up danny i asked? he then quickly told me the tale of how he and his business and family have been targeted by the south west animal welfare or liberation organisation.

so far..........

his home daubed with hate messages and threats
his works vehicles the same
letters to his home with threats of close the business or we will get you

si i am going round this afternoon to measure up for his main out buildings that have all his top fridges in to make security gates.

why target him? he only uses the best meats from the best farms that only do humane rearing of the animals, and not mass produced cheap crap tesco's flog. he really is a lovely guy with four youngish kids and like me is a workaholic.

police have told him to be vigilant, but as no evidence can do little at present.....i fully understand that as it is the case.
give me ten minutes in a room with my pickaxe handle (bertie the bonk) and i would teach them about being under fear!!!!


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> the butcher i use for all of my own stuff and recently for the RR day in tewkesbury rang me this morning with extreme worry in his voice. whats up danny i asked? he then quickly told me the tale of how he and his business and family have been targeted by the south west animal welfare or liberation organisation.
> 
> so far..........
> 
> ...


Cowardly wankers Gaz. Things like that really grip my shit. Like you say, 10 minutes in a room alone with them would do wonders......


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like a branch of those PETA nutters. Supposedly interested in the ethical treatment of animals yet aren't remotely ethical about how they promote their cause or treat people. Fucking hippies. Go and threaten a lion for not ethically killing gazelles. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Sounds like a branch of those PETA nutters. Supposedly interested in the ethical treatment of animals yet aren't remotely ethical about how they promote their cause or treat people. Fucking hippies. Go and threaten a lion for not ethically killing gazelles. Let us know how you get on.


+1


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Think we should butcher and eat them; for gods sake can a man not have a living??? He sounds like an easy target, what about Macdonalds , BK and KFC are they too big for them. :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i saw Danny and a phone picture of the letter from south west animal rights league (swindon branch) it in his view has started from a west country papers article about butchers being targeted.........and they used an old promotional picture of his shop. it showed his full frontage with some guy holding a brace of pheasants up. according to danny and the police.........it is the shooting of the pheasants that they are against as it is the poison from the lead they are against.

his poor wife hasn't left the house all week and kids have stayed home from school, the only good thing is i can sort his security out fairly quick and easily without much expense to him. i did however gather that the police think they tracked him to his house by personally following him as his addy isn't web wide.

bunch of fukwits and i agree with all other comments said earlier.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> it is the shooting of the pheasants that they are against as it is the poison from the lead they are against.


Now I'm no expert on lead toxicology, and this is just a hunch, but it seems to me that when a pheasant is shot, it's the lead travelling at 500m/s that is fatal, not lead poisoning. :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > it is the shooting of the pheasants that they are against as it is the poison from the lead they are against.
> ...


i would have to agree with that comment scoob, but browsing last night it appears they are against many things......all via a po box situ :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A PO Box. Of course. They reserve the right to threaten people going about their business, but they want to be faceless behind a PO Box.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> A PO Box. Of course. They reserve the right to threaten people going about their business, but they want to be faceless behind a PO Box.


thats about it scoob, well i have gotten his security bars all done and just waiting on the paint to dry now.........it is bloody freezing at work and i have a honking cold too lol


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sadly they are probably fronted by misguided, do-gooding students (especially as this is the start of a new academic year).

Maybe you mate should set up a few cheap web/ip camera with IR illumination and hopefully these idiots can identified and shown the error of their ways.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

One of my friends is a game keeper, he normally posts envelopes of dog shit to them. Some of the stories are quite shocking about what legths these guys go to including threatening his children, however the outcome is normally against them.

Sad & misguided, as they lick their stamps made from cow hooves.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

@ Richard & John.............

he has has full camera system installed at his home and his m8 who own bulldog security is also doing the shop this coming week. tbh i never considered students to be involved in this kind of thing, but thinking about it yeah a possability.

ironic eh john lol @ the envelope of poo..........we did that years ago with brown paper bags on doorsteps set alight then ring the bell and leg it.  was a kid then though!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > it is the shooting of the pheasants that they are against as it is the poison from the lead they are against.
> ...


The lead that doesn't hit the pheasant has to land somewhere and birds eat the shot because it's relatively shiny and looks like an insect and then they die of lead poisoning.

It's a bit like anglers leaving their cut tackle (hooks, lines, lead sinkers) on the riverbank which swans then eat and that also kills them.

Having worked for firms that have been targeted by Animal Rights campaigners there is really very little you can do except get on with life as normally as possible. Unfortunately these people seem to forget that they are themselves causing enormous suffering to humans through their actions.

While I can understand Gazzer's inclination to set about said activists with a pick axe handle it just gives them a martyr to hold up and follow. Ignoring them is the best way to handle them. It may not be very satisfying, but it's the effective thing.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

wja96 said:


> The lead that doesn't hit the pheasant has to land somewhere and birds eat the shot because it's relatively shiny and looks like an insect and then they die of lead poisoning.


Perhaps these animal goons should consider lobbying shot manufacturers to use a different metal then.

Interesting study on pheasants and lead;
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.2 ... 2/abstract



wja96 said:


> Having worked for firms that have been targeted by Animal Rights campaigners there is really very little you can do except get on with life as normally as possible. Unfortunately these people seem to forget that they are themselves causing enormous suffering to humans through their actions.


Surely this sort of thing can be dealt with under harrassment, or just antisocial behaviour.

Curiously enough this week the police were in the news for a stunt involving bicycle thefts where they were encouraging people to report crimes. People would probably be more inclined to do so if the police actually did something about it. Get defrauded of too little money? Not worth their time. Get harrassed? Not much they can do. But do call if your bike gets nicked because they do take crime seriously. :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wja96 said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Tbh anyone that bullies the weak or helpless deserves a dose of their own medicine I think.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> Tbh anyone that bullies the weak or helpless deserves a dose of their own medicine I think.


Oh, let's not start down that slippery slope of a premise. Every time I pick up a chicken and wring it's neck what does that make me? I'd really rather not consider the possibility that somewhere out there is a REALLY big chicken with neck-dislocation skills. I do actually query whether I should participate in an industry so fundamentally rooted in suffering. You can do EVERYTHING in your power to stop or minimise the suffering but ultimately you're slaughtering them. And so is your customer the butcher. Ultimately I get through the day, and I'm sure the butcher does too, but bullying the weak and helpless is a touch too close to the knuckle for me.

And are you really saying that big strong butcher can't protect himself? I rather doubt that's the case. If it were then the cowards (and they are undoubtedly cowards) who call themselves activists wouldn't be hiding themselves when they came after him. I dislike ignoring them intensely, but ultimately it's the only course of action proven effective.[/quote]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Tbh anyone that bullies the weak or helpless deserves a dose of their own medicine I think.
> ...


[/quote]
my friend the butcher is only offering what society wants.....meat! at least he only offers decently reared products and not mass produced and ill treated animals......ok am wondering where you are going with this as you say big strong butcher, and yet i have already described him as a fairly mild guy with a family.....and he is small compared to me. (maybe 11stone at best)

so from your post i cannot understand what stance you are taking...........for or against?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Neither for nor against. Just anti-violence when it comes to animal rights activists. Deny them the oxygen of publicity, ignore them and they'll go away.

From reading your posts you honestly come across as someone who thinks justice should have been left in the Middle Ages.

Someone paints some graffiti on a butcher's wall an you want to beat them with a pick axe handle. If you really want to beat someone with a pick axe handle then their office address is on the internet. But when you get caught and arrested, don't expect much sympathy from anyone. In fact, YOU will be the villain, which is precisely what they want.

As for your 11 stone butcher - he's trained to handle knives and chop up carcasses. I reckon he's plenty bad enough to defend himself.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

wja96 said:


> As for your 11 stone butcher - he's trained to handle knives and chop up carcasses. I reckon he's plenty bad enough to defend himself.


Coming from a family of master butchers (Both my Father and Brother with me part time at Christmas) I can assure you that being deft with a knife boning and cutting up carcases does not make you "bad enough to defend" yourself with or without a knife or any other weapon.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > As for your 11 stone butcher - he's trained to handle knives and chop up carcasses. I reckon he's plenty bad enough to defend himself.
> ...


I want to remain positive, so I'm not going to interpret that statement as "I come from a line of bullied butchers" and I'm going to maintain my position that someone who routinely butchers down carcasses is in a pretty good position to know how to damage a body, human or otherwise. Strength-wise, you don't need to be massive to use a cleaver (and you can be as deft as you like, but all master butchers will have to use use meat cleavers on the bigger carcasses) and, of course, the real skill of butchery is knowing where to cut so you don't take the edge off the knife ie. you know where the soft bits are. Blood and intestines are far less off-putting to someone who handles them every day and once you're taken down the offending animal rights activist, getting rid of the body is a fairly straightforward. Long pig pie anyone?

Wimpy or not, I work with butchers on a daily basis and they're definitely high on my list of folks not to mess with.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> my friend the butcher is only offering what society wants.....meat! at least he only offers decently reared products and not mass produced and ill treated animals......ok am wondering where you are going with this as you say big strong butcher, and yet i have already described him as a fairly mild guy with a family.....and he is small compared to me. (maybe 11stone at best)


What exactly does decently reared mean? The actual welfare standards for mass produced animals are effectively the same for free-range and organic. The differences are how much access they have to the outside, age at slaughter and the proportion of the diet that has to be organic. What you mean is something that makes people feel less guilty about the fact that for the last hours of the animal's life it is starved (so it can't shit itself when they kill it) then kept in the dark to quieten it enough for someone to stun it then hang it up and cut it's throat so it bleeds out. Now, consider your own children. You give them a good, comfortable, life. Is that really any recompense for taking them away to an abattoir at the age of 9 or 10, starving them for 12 hours and putting a bolt-gun to their temple in a darkened room? Of course it's not. And if you hadn't explained to them what was happening before-hand they'd go along with it, just like every other dumb animal. Luckily, you're top of the food chain, so you don't have to bother about that.

The meat trade is a very grim place indeed. A fairly mild guy with a family? Isn't that everyone that worked in a concentration camp? It's just a matter of degree. It's no accident that the newspapers use the term butcher pejoratively all the time - the butcher of Belgrade etc.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ahh that is where your logic is flawed, read back on my post and you will see i got all pissy after the fact that they didn't just threaten him and his business. they also made it into a terror affair by going to his home and did the paint there also and sent a threatening letter to his home and brought his family into it?
whether he is skilled with a knife or not makes no odds as jim has said.........you have to be willing to go that extra mile and be prepared to use a knife on a person.

likening anyone in an everyday job to a guard in a concentration camp........wtf, sorry but i cannot see any similarity at all. infact i do find that offensive to millions of hard working people and so i think i will not respond to your posts further.
i installed Danny's security bars yesterday lunchtime and he is made up with them, a friend helped out and all it really cost me is time and a small bit of materials.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> ahh that is where your logic is flawed, read back on my post and you will see i got all pissy after the fact that they didn't just threaten him and his business. they also made it into a terror affair by going to his home and did the paint there also and sent a threatening letter to his home and brought his family into it?
> whether he is skilled with a knife or not makes no odds as jim has said.........you have to be willing to go that extra mile and be prepared to use a knife on a person.
> 
> likening anyone in an everyday job to a guard in a concentration camp........wtf, sorry but i cannot see any similarity at all. infact i do find that offensive to millions of hard working people and so i think i will not respond to your posts further.
> i installed Danny's security bars yesterday lunchtime and he is made up with them, a friend helped out and all it really cost me is time and a small bit of materials.


Gaz, a huge well done for helping a friend in his hour of need.

I don't know you mate but, from everything I've heard and read on here, you come across as being a decent human being and someone who can be counted on.

Mark.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

NoMark said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > ahh that is where your logic is flawed, read back on my post and you will see i got all pissy after the fact that they didn't just threaten him and his business. they also made it into a terror affair by going to his home and did the paint there also and sent a threatening letter to his home and brought his family into it?
> ...


lmao cheers Mark, tell the other 40% of the forum that have me on block lol due to a severe dislike of me. however i appreciate the comments bud and surely it is only what a real friend would do to help out a m8


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> ahh that is where your logic is flawed, read back on my post and you will see i got all pissy after the fact that they didn't just threaten him and his business. they also made it into a terror affair by going to his home and did the paint there also and sent a threatening letter to his home and brought his family into it?
> whether he is skilled with a knife or not makes no odds as jim has said.........you have to be willing to go that extra mile and be prepared to use a knife on a person.
> 
> likening anyone in an everyday job to a guard in a concentration camp........wtf, sorry but i cannot see any similarity at all. infact i do find that offensive to millions of hard working people and so i think i will not respond to your posts further.
> i installed Danny's security bars yesterday lunchtime and he is made up with them, a friend helped out and all it really cost me is time and a small bit of materials.


Well said Gazzer and well done 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ta jimbo......you would do the same if it came to it m8


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> ahh that is where your logic is flawed, read back on my post and you will see i got all pissy after the fact that they didn't just threaten him and his business. they also made it into a terror affair by going to his home and did the paint there also and sent a threatening letter to his home and brought his family into it?
> whether he is skilled with a knife or not makes no odds as jim has said.........you have to be willing to go that extra mile and be prepared to use a knife on a person.
> 
> likening anyone in an everyday job to a guard in a concentration camp........wtf, sorry but i cannot see any similarity at all. infact i do find that offensive to millions of hard working people and so i think i will not respond to your posts further.
> i installed Danny's security bars yesterday lunchtime and he is made up with them, a friend helped out and all it really cost me is time and a small bit of materials.


So he wouldn't defend his wife and family? Hmmm - butchers obviously aren't what they used to be.

As for the concentration camp guard comparison, it's perfectly valid. Where do you think those guards came from? They were ordinary, mild, 11st men whose wives and families often lived in the village next to the camp.

When they came to trial, they all described themselves as normal family men. Because they were. There is that capacity in all of us.

I'm genuinely sorry to hear that your friend is now living behind bars, in fear. He doesn't deserve that, but he also shouldn't have reacted like that. They only terrorise you if you allow yourself to fear them. I've lived with Animal Rights Activist attention for over 25 years and they're all talk and no action. And if one does decide to attack me? Well, so be it, I have no intention of living my life in a cage, frightened.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

fcukin do gooders!!!...seriously, why don't they fcuk off and protest somewhere where REAL animal abuse is taking place! like some underground third world slaughter house or something.

Those fcukin activists, they're a bunch of cowards...always protesting in front of "normal/ innocent" people, blocking roads/ petrol stations and sh1t...

I swear if one day those eco green animal human rights cants block my petrol station, I'll slap the fcuk out of them... :evil:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> eco green animal human rights cants


The Daily Mail phoned. They want their cliche back.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


I think you're just "misunderstood" Gaz! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously though mate, you were the first to react when Redsilverblue had her accident, you're always doing something for different charities. I'm not a rocket scientist mate but even I can work out you're a decent human being.

OK so you may not be very PC but so what? :lol:

Anyway, I doubt you lose too much sleep over what people think of you! lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

:roll:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Spandex said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > eco green animal human rights cants
> ...


 [smiley=book2.gif] I do "look" at the daily mail...but just for the boobs though 

Don't really understand all the "daily mail reader" comments, are "daily mail readers" meant to be racist and rich etc? because of the articles on immigration and benefit frauds etc?... :?

Someone else also did call me a daily mail reader ....so please tell me what that stands for!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

spandy hates the mail............and ooops you happen to read it lol. you have to admit his one liner was bloody funny for him :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


The Daily Mail is a famously hate and fear mongering paper. It's not limited to racism, but that's certainly a theme. The entire paper is designed to feed the fevered imagination of people who don't like to think too much about the world and are happy to be told who to hate and what to fear. For some light entertainment, check out the Daily Mail cancer list:

http://hellokinsella.posterous.com/the-daily-mail-list-of-things-that-give-you-c

Oh, and I don't think anyone has ever said Daily Mail readers are rich.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> I don't know you mate but, from everything I've heard and read on here, you come across as being a decent human being and someone who can be counted on. Mark.


I can second that!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> > I don't know you mate but, from everything I've heard and read on here, you come across as being a decent human being and someone who can be counted on. Mark.
> 
> 
> I can second that!!


awwww shucks, cheers m8ee


----------

